# National Day of Slayer - June 6



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

June 6 is a perfect day for Hessians across the country to come together and engage in something upon which we can all agree - listening to Slayer! Also, do you really want those evangelical Neo-Cons to have all the fun with their "National Day of Prayer"? Enjoy a "National Day of Slayer" instead:

National Day of Slayer

* Listen to Slayer at full blast in your car. 
* Listen to Slayer at full blast in your home. 
* Listen to Slayer at full blast at your place of employment. 
* Listen to Slayer at full blast in any public place you prefer.

Download Slayer's 1986 Demo with songs from "Reign in Blood"

Then you can take that participation to a problematic level

* Stage a "Slay-out." Don't go to work. Listen to Slayer. 
* Spray paint Slayer logos on churches, synagogues, or cemeteries. 
* Play Slayer covers with your own band (since 99% of your riffs are stolen from Slayer anyway). 
* Kill the neighbor's dog and blame it on Slayer.

National Day of Slayer

Sponsored by:
The Hessian Studies Center and
The Dark Legions Archive


----------

